# Window felt revelation



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

I am replacing the window felts in my 67 lemans. It kinda just struck me as odd that the inside is a rubber wicking type seal and the outer is a fuzzy felt type seal. That just seems backwards to me. Why not have the fuzzy stuff on the inside (where there should be no water) and the rubber on the outside and try to direct some of the rain/wash water out of the door?? I guess straight down is better than all of it down the door latch mechanism. 

Having new seals in the door and window channel is nice!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

It does seem odd but I think it was more about interior cabin condensation they were thinking about than outside water with the design.
Thus why the inner water shield was tucked into the lower door shell so as to direct any water down to the bottom.
And the loose rubber strips over the drain holes in the bottom allowed it to flow out of the shell.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Now that you mention it, my 67 [email protected] and 72 Cheby have the rubbers on the outside and the fuzzies on the inside...odd for Pontiac to reverse it???


----------

